# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Zemra Ime

## Ad'Anderseni

Lamtumirë o zemra ime,
nesër shihemi përsëri,
hedhur xhupin përmbi flokë,
edhe iku nëpër shi.

Edhe unë ,si pa të keq,
nën strehë vazhdoj të rrij,
pres që shiu të pushojë, 
pres të nesërmen të vij.

(Ad'Anderseni,2019)

----------

